# Amish electric fireplace



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Has anyone ordered one of these? I saw an artice about it in today's USA Today stating that if you call within the next 48 hours, you will get the fireplace for free as long as you buy the mantle ($300) that goes along with it. I called the number and it sounds authenic, but I am still a little hesitant. The article says it uses less energy than a coffee maker but will heat an average size living room in minutes. I thought about ordering one to cut down on my lp gas bill, but am not sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Since when did the Amish start using electric?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

the neighbor has a couple !! they are as about good as the average electric heater !! yes if you use it, you will pay for it !! electric wise !! if you have toddlers i would get 1 or 2 . i dont think you can get burned by 1 . there is my 2 cent report on them things.:B


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Any pics of that Amish Electric Fireplace? Like Toxic states....sounds odd.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the amish probably build the mantles and someone else installs the heater??? just a guess. but hey, i see them out on mosquito fishing in boats propelled by GAS motors all year long. so maybe they are allowed use electricty for somethings


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the heater is not built by amish.only the mantle is,as an enclosure for the heater.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> the amish probably build the mantles and someone else installs the heater??? just a guess. but hey, i see them out on mosquito fishing in boats propelled by GAS motors all year long. so maybe they are allowed use electricty for somethings


And I thought this whole time they were drowning their poor horses.  

Just sounds funny. I bet the whole thing is built in China or some other place and they just put an Amish name on it for the appeal.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I should have speicified more. Only the mantle is made by the Amish.

Ryan


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought something very close to that at Krogers of all places. Does a nice job of heating a room. Got it for $99 was regularly $350. If you keep your eye out, I'm sure you can find something similar for less. The fact they are selling them like they are, dictates it's more marketing and fluff then substance. Just my $.02.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

my thoughts are....and i'm no rocket scientist...but....x amount of electric produces x amount of btu's.....so...wouldnt think it would matter....who made it etc....still cost ya the same as one of the el cheapos? thoughts?


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

An Amish electric fireplace should have a crank on the side like the old telephones.


----------

